# Water Bucket Size?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How large of a water bucket would I need for two Nigerian does? I'm concerned that if I get too large of a bucket there short necks won't be able to reach the bottom . Maybe that's an unreasonable fear though, not knowing anything about bucket sizing or goat neck length.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Personally, my goaties NEVER get to the bottom. They require constant water changes because they are psychotic. Mine use a 5 gallon metal container from tractor supply that is short and wide, though, so I am betting yours could easily reach the bottom if they were so inclined.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My ND does drank from the 5 gallon buckets if there was enough water, and otherwise drank from the 2 gallon buckets.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I like tubs like this, that are around 5-6 gallons. You can usually find them at your local farm store.

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/utility-tub


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

PippasCubby said:


> I like tubs like this, that are around 5-6 gallons. You can usually find them at your local farm store.
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/utility-tub


That's funny actually, I just was putting together an order from Jeffers for price comparison's sake and that was exactly the one I put in my cart.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a pretty big one for water, not sure the size, but have an automatic water thingy attached too it.
Keeping it full to the top.
I occasionally have to dump in and scrape it out to clean.
Adults and pre-tean goats can reach in it, but with newer babies, I make a step, just so they can get to the water, without falling in.

Any small bucket ect, you don't want it too low and full, a small goat kid can drown in it and cannot get out and don't have the strength to get their heads above water or able to dump the bucket to get out.
Any water container make sure if it is low profile, the kids are able to remain above water, if they fall into it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I second Pam's comment. Kids can drown if a water container is full and deep. It's horrible. I like shallow, broad water buckets for that reason so that if they fall in, they can get out easily. They just jump so high that I don't trust them with a super tall one that only adults could get a drink from it. I have a bucket that is only about 5 inches tall and 2 feet wide, and then only fill it about half way for my 4 NDs for a day. They never empty it before I come to dump it and refill. I go out once in the morning and once at night. I can't remember if that was the 5 gallon or a different size.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

With big herds I use big black rubber tubs. With 2-3 adults or older kids I just use a 5 gallon bucket or a smaller black rubber tub. In my kidding or nursery pens I use those 2 gallon colorful plastic buckets from tractor supply (I might have an addiction with these, love them).

With the big ones I wash them out and check them everyday. And keep a hose dripping in it. The smaller I just check regularly. It just depends how often you are out there, and how long they are left alone incase they tip it over or drink it all.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I always buy broken ice chest at garage sales and auctions. If the lid is still good I store grain in them if not then I dispose of the lid and use the ice chest for a water container. Easy to dump everyday and keep fresh water.


----------

